# Rescue:Jefferson County TN



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Oh dear, I really really hope and praythese babies aren't being kept like this. Maaaaaybe it was transportcage or something else!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8351106


----------



## undergunfire (May 3, 2007)

Oh my! Did you email to find out?!


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Actually no I didn't.But I just did. Maybe you could too?


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 3, 2007)

OHHH!! These are like 15minutes from my house (I think). It is like ten minutes into thatcounty!!!! I must try like crazy. I am going to go see them tomorrow ifI can!!!!
RaE

Edited: It is actually 26 minutes. I am about to email the shelter andsee if I can go see them. Unfortunatly the shelter is only open til 4in the afternoons so I will have to go Saturday. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Oh really! Let me know what you find out. Not to mention why they have 19 babies in one cage.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 3, 2007)

Hopefully I will get anemail back soon. Perhaps this is a sign. For all my hunting and lookingin far away places, that maybe I should look closer to home. I have noidea. I am going to go see them. Maybe there is a sweet bun or two thatI can spoil rotten for the rest of their lives. (I will also ask aboutthe cage. Maybe they were just in it so they could get a picture ofthem all. I hope...)
RAE


----------



## binkies (May 4, 2007)

I'm glad I could unknowingly help! Pssst......let me know if there are any Rex there.


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

Good work Binkies and good luck Rae! Keep us posted.

Maybe they were in that cage right when they were brought in? Ive seenbreeders keep babies in cages like that...no room to even move.


----------



## Okinawabunnymamma (May 4, 2007)

Poor guys looked soo cramped!! I hope you all find out what is going on with them! Keep us posted!


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That's a lot ofbabies. IMO that looks like a puppy pen, maybe they allspooked and crowded on one side?

Rae, I hope you can adopt some of them!


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 5, 2007)

I still haven't heard backfrom the shelter. I am supposed to go today but my only ride to therewas going to golook at trees, but it is raining. So hopefully it willstop raining and I can go. I am a bit worried because the shelterhasn't gotten back to me...Hmmm...I hope they are all okay.Unfortunatly, it is a humane society. Do they have a 72 hour rule? Idon't know about this one...I sure hope not...

I will stay in contact.
RaE


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 5, 2007)

So I have been to the shelter. Icried terribly. But I will start from the beginning. I went in. Theyare not keeping them all together, but in three seperate cages ingroups. The woman said that she thought they were five or six weeks butI thought they looked older. I told her that if they were five or sixweeks they should should still be with their moms, but she was quieconvinced that past six weeks the mom wouldn't want anything to do withthem. I found one I loved. I called my mom, she said that she wasn'thappy and thought I was putting the cart before the horse, but shestill said okay, but after that I had a sad feeling. I asked Caleb whathe thought. He said exactly what I didn't want to hear. 
He said that I was unprepared for a bunny, thatlots of bunnies would love me, not just this one, that he would keepthis one if I needed him to as far as cages and stuff goes, that hewanted me to be happy, and that he wanted me to have the perfect bunny,and did I think this was the perfect bunny?(He really wants the bestfor me. I know it might look bad the stuff he said, but he also knowsthat it was the first bunny I had seen in 5 years and the first bunny Ihad ever held and he wanted me to think about it and not crazily bringhome a abused shelter bun that would already be set in its way of beingscared of humans.) He also told me that I could stay as long as Iwanted, but I was about to cry anyways and I didn't want to be nearthere, because I knew as much as I wanted that little bunny, that Iwasn't ready for one yet, that I didn't know anything about it (andneither did the people there), and that I had only seen it for 30minutes. Maybe I did the wrong thing, but I felt like it has been sucha long time since I have had a rabbit, maybe I should start out closerto controled then a bunny that I know nothing about. I have thought andthought and no matter how much I wanted to take every single one ofthose bunnies home, I am neither prepared to care and house them, and Iam unsure of how capable I would be with a bunny that only ever livedin the back of a truck (Yep, one guy brought in all of them. He wasliving in his truck with them. They all look young, but I don't thinkall girls like they said. The one I had picked out, I checked and helooked like a boy (Even thought I am not an expert, I am almostpossitive it was).
So afer crying for 3 hours, almost throwing uptwice, and lots of being angry (at myself and the shelter) this is whatI have decided. I hope that anyone close enough can come get some. Mostare at least a big socialized, though some were really skitish ofpeople. The one I loved was sweet and sat in my lap and licked myfingers. I felt like he thought that I was going to take him home, andthe fact that I didn't is making me tear up again. They all deservebetter then what they have, and the fact that I can't help makes mehate myself. But I know that it is unfair to bring one rabbit away fromis siblings into my house where I am not ready yet. I think that I maygo cry some more. The shelter just made me sick. I hope that someonecan help them, even if I can't. Curse my unemployment!
Rae


----------



## naturestee (May 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Rae. Although if youaren't quite ready for a rabbit yet, it is best that you didn't getone. They might still have some when you are more ready totake care of one- i.e. have a job, have the cage ready, etc.

One thing I will say is that shelter rabbits make great pets.Since these were babies you can still have a big impact on theirupbringing. With adults at shelters, you can get a reallygood idea of their personalities as long as you keep in mind thatshelters are stressful and they may be more shy or aggressive than theywould be at your home. I've seen quite a few very lovingbunnies at shelters. The kind that constantly beg forpetting, love people, and don't have a mean bone in theirbodies. And the most social, friendly rabbit in my house isone that was three hours away from euthanasia due to supposedaggression. He's a doll, he was just misunderstood and highlystressed.

So you can tell Caleb that, when you are ready for a bunny in your life.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 5, 2007)

I know I made him look bad.He was much more worried that I would try to bring the little bunnyhome when I don't have any income or anything set up, then about thebunny being from that shelter. As I said, he asked me if this was theone I wanted and asked me if I thought I had time right now to start anew responsibility in between finals and fighting for a job, and if Ithought it would be fair to the bunny. If I go in Monday for my thirdinterview and they give me the job so that I start working wednesday, Igo looking for that little one immediately. But if I don't have thefunds, then it would still be cruel.
And I reread that, I pretty much made him looklike a monster up there. It really really wasn't like what it seemed.He just wants what is best for everyone around. It isn't like he isanti-shelter (He and his family have 13 cats all of whom were abandonedor from a shelter. Actually, one may have been given to him.)


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 5, 2007)

So finally something aboutthe bunnies. Those pictures make them look much bigger. They are reallyrather small ( They were probably the length of my hand). There was ablack, two rew, two grays, and the rest were agouti. The black andwhites were skittish (They may have been younger, as the agouti theywere in with scratched me during a panic when I tried to pick him up.But there was one cage on the top that only had agouti colors and thatis where the more socialized ones were. The one I loved hopped rightover to the door and didn't panic at all when I picked him up (the onlyone I picked up who didn't at least panic for a second). I sat it in mylap and it licked my fingers and wanted to be pet. I then sat in alittle corner of the shelter and let him down (away from all theanimals). He explored the whole corner before trying to play behind abroom. He was such a sweetie. A couple others were social but of all ofthem,he caught my eye. But I don't know if it was because I was able tohandle and pet him that I loved him or if there was something special.I don't know, and I won't unless I get the job on like Monday. Hmmm...


----------



## binkies (May 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry things didn't workout for you. That shelter is 2 hours away from me. We have drivenfurther for animals before. I wonder if they would like a foster forthem?


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 5, 2007)

I think that they would bevery appreciative if you could foster any of these babies. It was sosad to see them. They weren't as crammed as they looked in the picture,but it still wasn't good.


----------

